# Poem for those who have lost a pet



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

I found this poem and found it comforting.

The light of my life

You have to stay this time mummy.
I now have to be free.
Don't be so sad mummy.
For now I'm at peace.
Let go of your pain.
Let it take part of you.
Because from out of these ashes.
A new life will bloom.
Don't look for me in places I have been.
I am in your heart mummy.
And inside your soul.
And everything that reminds you of me.
See I'm not really gone.
Don't be lost in the dark.
Or scared when you're alone.
My spirit is near you.
And my light will shine on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

That is lovely Danielle
Thank you for sharing it with us!
did you write it?
love
DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That is lovely Danielle
> Thank you for sharing it with us!
> did you write it?
> love
> DT


No it was sent to me by my uncle a few days ago after I lost another fish last week along with the watersnail I lost and it helped me came in the door and found it in my emails didn't know how to copy and paste it onto here so wrote it on paper as printer is temperamental and then posted it on here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Bumping up so people see this in the hope it brings comfort to others as it did for me.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Not very often something brings tears to my eyes !! What a lovely poem


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

flufffluff39 said:


> Not very often something brings tears to my eyes !! What a lovely poem


It brought a tear to my eyes too. Thank you it is lovely isn't it.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

When we lose a loved one its always nice to remember them whether through a smell, a song or a beautiful poem like that


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

flufffluff39 said:


> When we lose a loved one its always nice to remember them whether through a smell, a song or a beautiful poem like that


Thank you.


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

that is lovely and i am now crying  the bit that really stood out to me was "dont look for me in places i have been" thats what i keep doing. everywhere i go i see my little misty and i have a memory of her being there. god i miss her so much

thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

huskylover23 said:


> that is lovely and i am now crying  the bit that really stood out to me was "dont look for me in places i have been" thats what i keep doing. everywhere i go i see my little misty and i have a memory of her being there. god i miss her so much
> 
> thanks for sharing xxx


Same with me I see places where Dasher used to haunt in the fish tank and it brings back memories of her.


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

danielled said:


> No it was sent to me by my uncle a few days ago after I lost another fish last week along with the watersnail I lost and it helped me came in the door and found it in my emails didn't know how to copy and paste it onto here so wrote it on paper as printer is temperamental and then posted it on here.


Sounds like you have a very nice uncle


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Sounds like you have a very nice uncle


He is great he like me loves fish and has alot of his koi carp in his pond and I have many fish some in a tank and some in a pond.


----------



## Full-Iron (Jul 3, 2010)

danielled said:


> He is great he like me loves fish and has alot of his koi carp in his pond and I have many fish some in a tank and some in a pond.


Does the poem have a name? The light of my Life?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Full-Iron said:


> Does the poem have a name? The light of my Life?


Yes it is called the light of my life.


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

Think its lovely but makes me feel sad as i lost my great dog last year in October and i am still not over it..I am just glad he is no longer suffering but it doesnt make it any easier..


----------



## clio55 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ive read a few poems on this site, lovely poems that make me cry. My dog has been given 3-6months to live and since finding out ive been greaving everyday even though he is still with me. I read poems and cry, I look at him and cry, we play in the garden and I cry. Everyday I just cry as I know there isn't much time left. Im crying even now.

Clio


----------

